# Struggling -again.



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was starting to feel better about the ibs, but its getting me down again. I'm finding more triggers which isn't a bad thing. But I'm just fed up of the other problems ibs are causing me, some are a little personal to mention, but flitting between diharrea and constipation has given me an anal fissure, which apparently doesnt want to heal! I don't know how long I've had it, but I bleed from my bottom on my monthly bleed. The bloating is making me feel podgy and disgusting, the blood from my bottom also makes me feel disgusting. I don't mean to sound over dramatic but does anyone think this is unusual? For ibs anyway.. I just want someone to talk to about it seeing as I seem to be pushing away those closest to me :/.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey LauLau,

I understand how its getting you down, just keep trying to combat it. I've hit a point where I just accept it now, when you're in a terrible state for so long it happens. I've been at peace more however with myself. I don't care about the others around me anymore, just the ones I want to keep close (never too close, I don't open up unless it's needed). About your bleeding, see a doctor maybe? I don't really know how the medical system works in the U.K. but definitely see a doctor for the bleeding, sounds abnormal. Maybe you developed a hemorrhoid? You should look at it. Sounds awks but get up to a mirror with good lighting and look at your anus. Shouldn't be too hard lol. But definitely check, if there is something then you should get it checked by a doctor.

Depression might hit hard, if you let it. Don't. Find some music, or do something you enjoy. When I made the changes necessary to get me out of major depression, I ran daily, and when I felt overly stressed. When you run, some people release endorphins and it creates a high feel as if you are really just cruising, keeping a stable pace and breath pattern you should achieve this. I did almost every time I ran. I didn't do it just for that feel, running is a great way to relieve stress, and make your body run more efficiently. Along with lots of water you should feel more energized daily.

Timing your sleep habits is also very important. Do you ever go to bed later then usual and get like 6 hours of sleep, and feel completely awake? This is due to cycles in your sleep. A full revolution of the three cycles happens around every three hours. So if you were to sleep for 6 hours, you might feel more awake than if you were to sleep 7. Sometimes you might wake up around 2am or 3am depending on when you go to sleep, a lot of the time its because of the cycle finishing and your ready to wake up. Now, I don't mean get 6 hours of sleep. Get 9. If you wake up somewhere near the 9th hour, you should wake up fully alert. Everyone is different and their cycles happen at different time, though the general time it is around is as I said, 3 hours. Mine just happens to be 3 hours.

The reason I said all of that is because when you're depressed, or near it, you'll be more tired (I should know), and waking up at the end of those cycles can do amazing things, waking up wont be so tough, you'll literally just wake up and be ready for a lot of things.

anyways, sorry for writing so much, just dont want you to go where I went ahah


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been to the doctors about the bleeding, they seem to be sick of seeing me. She said the fissure is looking a lot better, I'm still bleeding heavily from my bottom on the monthlies, but she just said to keep an eye on it. But its annoyed me, because I know its not normal :/ and sometimes the blood seeps though pads all the way to my jeans :/ and I will try to get more sleep because I'm constantly exhausted and don't worry, I know what depression is like, i suffered with severe depression last year, before the ibs. Thanks again for replying to my post.


----------

